# Best way to work on the inside of the boat?



## weweber3 (Aug 1, 2016)

Keep it on the trailer?


----------



## momule (Aug 1, 2016)

Silly questions like this won't make you too many friends on the forums. I'm sure you'll figure it out...


----------



## weweber3 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for your expertise and reply.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 1, 2016)

Trailer or on a cradle.


----------



## weweber3 (Aug 1, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Trailer or on a cradle.




Thanks from a newbie.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 1, 2016)

No problem.
I built a cradle from 2x4's 8' long by 48" wide with carpeted 8' bunks and 3" casters.


----------



## weweber3 (Aug 1, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> No problem.
> I built a cradle from 2x4's 8' long by 48" wide with carpeted 8' bunks and 3" casters.



Got any pics of it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Aug 1, 2016)

Learn as you go - find out what works best for you.
Personally, if I am working on the inside of a boat,
it is easier for me for the boat to be off the trailer and
on the ground - some wood chocks to hold it in place
so it won't rock and roll around - - - - 
some scrap carpet at the entry point to keep the dirt out.
Easier on the body getting in and out @ 70 years old
vs on the trailer with a step stool.


----------



## weweber3 (Aug 1, 2016)

Johnny said:


> shaking my head with MoMule
> 
> "ditto"



The idea of a "sling" didn't cross my mind. I assume there are people working on boats for which they do not have a trailer... Possible right? So what do they do... Nothing? Go buy a trailer before doing anything? 

If that was the best answer, a sling, then I would like to consider that.

I appreciate your kind words and may none of your questions be silly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 1, 2016)

weweber3 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > No problem.
> ...


Sorry no.


----------



## Steve A W (Aug 1, 2016)

There's no such thing as a dumb question!
I've seen folks use 2x4's to prop it up so they can work
on the inside.
The important part is to be comfortable while working
on it. You'll find out restorations usually take twice as 
long as you figure. :shock:  
And don't worry, You will make plenty of friends on this
forum.
good Luck with your boat.

Steve A W


----------



## okavango (Aug 2, 2016)

Off the trailer. Old tires make great supports for a the boat


----------



## weweber3 (Aug 2, 2016)

Wow, really like that tire idea. I have some saw horses that you can cut 2x4 legs at whatever length you'd like. But stability can be an issue without side to side bracing, etc.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 2, 2016)

Steve A W said:


> There's no such thing as a dumb question!
> I've seen folks use 2x4's to prop it up so they can work
> on the inside.
> The important part is to be comfortable while working
> ...



X2

There's probably al kinds of crazy things you could try. I have to keep mind on the trailer as I don't have the room to store both separately. Remember though if you're adding a lot of things to it like floors, carpet and so on it gets heavier in a hurry. Just e sure you have enough friends on hand to get it back on the trailer again.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 2, 2016)

Let's see a few more pictures of what you are up to with this! Like what I see so far.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 2, 2016)

I suspect that 90% of any work that I did on my boat(s) over the years were inside of the boat itself.

I never thought to do anything else other than leave it on the trailer, inside of my garage ( damn HOA). I keep front and back garage doors open, and I often add a fan or two directed at the area in which I need to do the work.

I do put a full size 6 or 8 foot step ladder on one side. I haul a lot of tools to the boat before even starting, but I am always crawling back off and on to get something else.

I also bring a light or two, since inevitably, I will be working under the console or someplace that is dark. 

Having a cooperative wife nearby (shouting distance ) to hold/grab/fetch something is invaluable. A nice dinner out is only fair for your friendly helper!

richg99


----------



## Al U Minium (Aug 3, 2016)

I hoist mine into position comfortable for me. I let gravity and a pressure washer do scrubbing. For applying paint remover, scraping, washing this was awesome.


----------



## weweber3 (Aug 3, 2016)

Suburban development living doesn't allow me to have a nice outbuilding like that. Boy, that would be nice.


----------



## edwonbass (Aug 4, 2016)

HOA as well. I had to leave mine on the trailer. Since my garage is a recording studio I had to work in the driveway or take it to work and park it in the warehouse over weekends. I was lucky to have the work option. Going to do my hubs saturday in the warehouse!


----------



## fishmonger (Aug 4, 2016)

weweber3 said:


> Suburban development living doesn't allow me to have a nice outbuilding like that. Boy, that would be nice.



I hear that, after 40 years of living in the country my wife decided we should live in a HOA community ... sure do miss my old barn !


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 4, 2016)

fishmonger said:


> weweber3 said:
> 
> 
> > Suburban development living doesn't allow me to have a nice outbuilding like that. Boy, that would be nice.
> ...



I miss mine too and never had one. Lucky thing too :mrgreen:


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 15, 2016)

I think I'm kind of stating the obvious, but what the heck. I assume your boat is relatively light. If you work on the inside with the boat on the trailer it is a really good idea to hook the trailer to your tow vehicle, or place a brace from the ground to the transom. If you don't, make sure you stay forward of the trailer axle.


----------



## lvhish486 (Sep 2, 2016)

I had problems coming up with ideas for this too. What I did was take 3 long 2x4's and then attach 2 smaller ones on top on the edges, kinda making a "V" shape for the keel to sit in. I then just laid a few towels down in the center. Put one in the back, one in the middle, and then one in the front (modified it a bit as mine is a deep V). Works great for stepping in and out of and you can adjust accordingly.


----------



## turbotodd (Sep 3, 2016)

Just finished up an aluminum bass boat rig yesterday. Had to put 4 batteries, 12 gal tank, on board charger and a ton of wiring back under the rear compartment and there's no easy way to get into the front of it to gain access either on or off the trailer. At first I just climbed in there, feet sticking out of the back of the boat and did what I could. Then as I got out of it for the umpteenth time, I realized that I could use the creeper to get in there better. It worked excellent. Topside creeper that is.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200360239_200360239

That link is similar to the one I have.

I do have a jet ski dolly outside that would work pretty good for moving a boat around in the shop though. Maybe even in the yard. It's not very long so you'd have to balance it, but it'd work great to slide the boat off the trailer and then work on the trailer, or boat.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 3, 2016)

*"a jet ski dolly"*

You are one lucky guy! It would be great to have some of the nice tools that I see on these pages. Guess I am stuck with a step ladder (to get in and out). My old bones will just have to bend for a while longer. 

Richg99


----------

